# Merlin TiWorks TR 6/4



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's a pic of my recent build-up of my Merlin TiWorks TR 6/4. I live and ride in Japan, and it really stands out amoung all my friends' little carbon ponies. It's a shame they only produced this frame for one year, but since even Lance and Trek have abandoned traditional geometry, I guess I forgive them...


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

good looking bike  

which wheels are you using?

How about them hills in Japan>:|


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

*Dura Ace 7801-SL*

The wheels are the new Dura Ace 7801-SL's. I've been riding them for a year now, and I really like them. I'm going to go tubeless with a set of Hutchinson tires very soon. 

Japan has many beautiful mountains with lots of great climbing. I'm lucky to live near them and have the honor riding near Mt. Fuji every weekend. Cycling is very popular here and every weekend the hills are full of cyclists.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I man, that sounds like great fun. One day I'd like to do some climbing near Mount Fuji.

Congrats again on the great looking bike. The thing that got me a bit confused about the wheels is that they had a profile (in the pic) that resembled a bit the fulcrum line.

Oh, btw, I also agree with the comment regarding the geometry change with that frame.


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice ride Fastgaijin. All of your components go together well. How does the ride compare to your previous bike? How about a photograph of your Merlin with Mt. Fuji in the background, that would be great.


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

*How does it ride, you ask?*

Great. The ride exceeds all expectations. It's light, stiff, and terribly quick, but at the same time it smooths out a remarkable amount of road vibration. It is obvious that a great deal of fine tuning went into the development of this frame. The bike literally sings as it moves down the road, and it climbs like a dream.

That being said, the comarison to my other bike is just not fair; it's a 2003 Pinarello Galileo, which is an excellent, but quite stiff frame with much different geometry and a bit more weight. It's now my commuter / trainer / rainy day ride.

I'll see what I can do about the Mt. Fuji photo idea. Fuji-san spends about 95% of her time hiding in a nice blanket of clouds...


----------

